
KDevelop 5.3.3 Released - cullmann
https://www.kdevelop.org/news/kdevelop-533-released
======
dTal
A bugfix release, so not that interesting. However it's an opportunity for me
to express my gratitude to the KDevelop team for producing such a fine IDE.
Its Python static analysis plugin is first rate and extremely convenient, and
it shares the KTextEditor component with Kate, which leads to a pleasingly
consistent experience if you use KDE (and Kate is a fantastic editor in its
own right).

~~~
zamalek
I used it back in college (10 years ago), being a dedicated Windows Dev. It
was the only IDE that came close to approximating Visual Studio (after a few
trivial tweaks) and deeply impressed me. The C++ support was probably better
than VS.

